# Full body shake???



## leeandlisasmith (Nov 23, 2010)

When riding my horse, Spike, he will begin by shaking his head and mane then will make a full body shake starting from his head all the way to his tail.  It is the weirdest feeling while in the saddle....I hate it!  Is it because he is sweating and the sweating tickles under all the "gear" and his only means to "scratch" or "get it" is to shake???  Just curious!  All of our horses don't do this.  Even when riding with a group there might be two of the group that do this and the others don't!  Weird....


----------



## IloveEdwardCullen (Nov 23, 2010)

check all of your gear, make sure nothing is poking him or scratching him.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Nov 24, 2010)

Some horses do the full body shake, some don't. My mare can actually do it at a trot!


----------



## leeandlisasmith (Nov 25, 2010)

Oh great, my horses' trot feels like running with a stiff legged elephant due to being a "bit overweight", so the thoughts of a full body shake during a trot makes ME CRINGE!!!  LOL


----------



## goodhors (Nov 26, 2010)

We always laugh when they do that, feels so funny!  Most of ours will do the full shake at some point in a ride.  Not while moving, just standing.  

Had to teach the kids to stand in stirrups, hold legs OUT, so they didn't get shook off!  One of the signs small kid is old enough to ride alone, is ability to hold on during a full shake!!  Takes some muscles, which littler kids don't have yet.  Once kids see it as a joke, how to stand up on a funny part of ride, then they are not scared, won't get hurt.  Knowledge is power! 

You can always grab mane if you get surprised with a shake riding bareback!!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Nov 26, 2010)

goodhors said:
			
		

> We always laugh when they do that, feels so funny!  Most of ours will do the full shake at some point in a ride.  Not while moving, just standing.
> 
> Had to teach the kids to stand in stirrups, hold legs OUT, so they didn't get shook off!  One of the signs small kid is old enough to ride alone, is ability to hold on during a full shake!!  Takes some muscles, which littler kids don't have yet.  Once kids see it as a joke, how to stand up on a funny part of ride, then they are not scared, won't get hurt.  Knowledge is power!
> 
> You can always grab mane if you get surprised with a shake riding bareback!!


An 11 yr old girl who used to ride with me almost got shook off once! We had just crossed a creek and the horse she was on gave a full body shake as she was leaning forward going up the hill out of the creek. The horse shook her so hard she came out of the saddle onto the horse's neck! I was laughing so hard I couldn't give her instructions but she did get back into the saddle on her own


----------



## FlipFlopFarmer (Nov 30, 2010)

full body shaking is just one of the funny odd behaviors horses have, i LOVE when a new rider experiences this, especially when on my MASSIVE mare, just wait until you ride a horse that "stretches"! My 16.5 hand gelding stops in the first 30 minutes of the ride, leans backwards with front feet stretched out until it feels like he is gonna topple over, then yawns, the first few times i thought i was gonna hit the ground, now, i just wait.


----------



## sterlng&sierra (Dec 10, 2010)

We call these shakes woogies! My pinto pony and my arab gelding both do it. I think it tickles when they sweat, so they shake like a dog. The curly filly I rode almost never woogied, but she'd randomly walk off on the trail into a very brushy patch to scratch her belly and between her legs. I have never found it to be equipment related. It's just a quirk!


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (Dec 10, 2010)

I agree some horses just do it, but if it's excessive or bothering you try changing tack, wool saddle pads or girths set one of my horses off, a friend says her horse reacts to neoprene girths.  You might be able to reduce the frequency at least, or the furry they do it with.  Some however just seem to enjoy doing it.  I think it's a riot when a new rider gets shook.


----------

